# What Are Some Good Smallmouth Flies?



## bjpatrick (Jun 18, 2010)

I have tied two wooly buggers, a bendback minnow, and possess a couple of cork poppers from when I was a child but what are some other good flies?


----------



## Intracoastal (Sep 12, 2009)

I would add the CLOUSER DEEP MINNOW and olive, brown, and/or black bunny leeches.


----------



## anglerNpurgatory (Jun 17, 2010)

I've had the best luck with flies that are big, dark and ugly. Buggers and leech patterns are great, and I also like rubber legs, helgramite and crawfish patterns fished under an indicator. That's not to say that dry flies and smaller nymphs dont have their place on a smallmouth stream. Check out these great links:

http://www.flyfishohio.com/Fly_Box_Porn_Bob_Petti.htm

http://www.flyfishohio.com/fly_box_porn - schmidt1.htm

http://www.flyfishohio.com/fly_box_porn - Cornwall.htm


----------



## Flyfish Dog (Nov 6, 2007)

Any sculpin patterns, EP minnows, Clousers and sliders. Have some fun on dry fly to, a #10/12 White miller or Wulff.


----------



## bjpatrick (Jun 18, 2010)

Kind of a dumb question...

I've been a bass fisherman all my life and have always done really well with lures and rarely fish live bait. But I have never fly fished for bass. So, there is wonder if the summer project was worth the investment considering I can always catch a lot of bass upon a spinning or bait casting reel. If you can't tell my brain is still hesitant referencing the ability to catch a lot of bass upon flies. I've caught a lot of trout upon flies but there is wonder if fly fishing for bass is not popular because the complexity of learning how to fly fish. Let's be honest, just about anyone can pickup a spinning reel and fish for bass.


----------



## Flyfish Dog (Nov 6, 2007)

If you got a kayak then there is many fellas that fish for bass. I suggest going along with someone and pick up some good pointers to be more successful.


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

bjpatrick said:


> Kind of a dumb question...
> 
> I've been a bass fisherman all my life and have always done really well with lures and rarely fish live bait. But I have never fly fished for bass. So, there is wonder if the summer project was worth the investment considering I can always catch a lot of bass upon a spinning or bait casting reel. If you can't tell my brain is still hesitant referencing the ability to catch a lot of bass upon flies. I've caught a lot of trout upon flies but there is wonder if fly fishing for bass is not popular because the complexity of learning how to fly fish. Let's be honest, just about anyone can pickup a spinning reel and fish for bass.




There are many challenges & they are why I like fly fishing so much. They are what set it apart from fishing with other types of tackle. 

I think you'll find fly fishing for bass in a pond to be fairly easy. Casting is not difficult to pick up & "presentation" isn't terribly important, a simple popper on the surface will do the trick, as will a simple black woolly bugger stripped along the bottom. 

Sometimes I find it to be easier than fishing with spinning tackle as well. A good fly presented properly gets smashed almost immediately.


You'll like it.


----------



## crkwader (Nov 7, 2008)

bjpatrick said:


> Kind of a dumb question...
> 
> I've been a bass fisherman all my life and have always done really well with lures and rarely fish live bait. But I have never fly fished for bass. So, there is wonder if the summer project was worth the investment considering I can always catch a lot of bass upon a spinning or bait casting reel. If you can't tell my brain is still hesitant referencing the ability to catch a lot of bass upon flies. I've caught a lot of trout upon flies but there is wonder if fly fishing for bass is not popular because the complexity of learning how to fly fish. Let's be honest, just about anyone can pickup a spinning reel and fish for bass.




There is a bit of a learning curve when it comes to fly fishing for bass, like theres a learning curve for anything. Depending where you live, I think people would be willing to help you out. I recommend you go to the library and see if they have any books on warm water fly fishing. If not, look some stuff up on line (namely Dave Whitlocks book, and Lefty Krehs book). As far as fly rods and smallies go, the tug is the drug!


----------



## Intracoastal (Sep 12, 2009)

Bass- largemouth, smallmouth, rock, and whites are always enthusiastic about hitting a fly. Yes, you do have to get the fly in front of them, and there may be some presentation (stripping in line...wow) involved. And we're (mostly) not talking about #20 blue dun, we are talking #4 clousers and #2 deer hair sliders...things you could almost cast on a spinning rod. Once you hook a bass or two on the fly, you won't be second guessing yourself for trying flyfishing. It sounds like you just need to get out and fish. You doubt your investments when you aren't out there enjoying them.


----------

